# Heat Cycle Question



## lyrabela (May 8, 2017)

My puppy is 8 months and this is her first heat cycle. I am a bit worried because we are on day 19 and her blood is still very red and heavy. I'm not sure if this should be cause for concern as the only other intact female I have ever had was 'typical'. So she had a 3 week cycle where there was blood the second week and spotting/brownish blood the third week. Does it just mean the heat cycle is going to be longer?

I feel bad because she is getting really antsy and just wants to go out and run; but for obvious reasons I have limited her to going outside for bathroom breaks and very small walks.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

They are all different! My 10 month old is just finishing up her first heat. We are on day 23 and I'm still seeing a bit of blood spots here and there.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The first heat is often irregular. Is it a large amount? Dogs that keep themselves clean frequently don't show a lot of bleeding. Others who are not so much into it, do as you find it on the floor.
Deja had a very short first heat and then a couple of weeks later a full normal one and has been regular ever since.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shadow is almost 7 years old. Her heats are getting longer. Lol.
We are at about 3.5 weeks of bleeding. When she was younger we only had about a week of minimal bleeding. All are different just like women.


----------



## lyrabela (May 8, 2017)

Okay I guess I'm just a worrywart. Thanks for the responses  

As for the blood, I watched it happened. It was a lot of blood all at once which was when I started worrying. Not the normal drip here and there she had been doing the previous week...but I will just keep an eye on it. When would I need to worry about calling a vet?

Thanks again for the responses! That really puts me at ease!


----------

